# A few from the moth trap



## davholla (Aug 13, 2020)

Not a moth



IMG_3837IchumenonWasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

The only one I know

Light brown apple moth (Epiphyas postvittana)




Moth_IMG_3784 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A macro moth 3mm long



Moth_IMG_3861 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth_IMG_5377 by davholla2002, on Flickr


As is always the case the rarer moths do not come out well, the only time I have seen this




IMG_5369_Moth by davholla2002, on Flickr





Moth_IMG_5417 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Aug 13, 2020)

Some well lit shot there.  Some of the focus is slightly out but that's part of the challenge with Macro.  Still decent efforts tho.


----------



## davholla (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes some of the smaller ones were not that good, and the last one as well.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 13, 2020)

davholla said:


> Yes some of the smaller ones were not that good, and the last one as well.




I was more thinking  2, where the eye is slightly blurry and 3 which which looks oof or suffering from motion blur/camera shake.  The last one look not too bad to be honest.

What are the different backgrounds they are on and would it be possible to place them on something more natural looking, I think it would make a nice difference?


----------



## davholla (Aug 13, 2020)

Space Face said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Yes some of the smaller ones were not that good, and the last one as well.
> ...



You are right about 2 - I thought that was great but now I see you are right.
You are also right about 3.

I would love to have better backgrounds.
The backgrounds are either egg box - which they settled on.
On in the case of the ichumenon fly a plastic container. 
I could carefully put them in something more attractive but what?  I don't have anything to hand.
Also if wood then the posing fee (honey) could damage it

Maybe a box like this
Selection of Small & Large Wooden Storage Boxes /Memory Keepsake Box with Lid    | eBay


----------



## Space Face (Aug 13, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...



Oh I wasn't thinking of anything complicated, maybe an old bit of bark or foliage, something like that, something less man made looking.  Just a thought, that's all.


----------



## davholla (Aug 13, 2020)

Space Face said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



That is an idea - and with these it would work.
I did once try that with a centipede to make photos like this better



CentipedeIMG_8941 by davholla2002, on Flickr

It hid under the bark!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 13, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...



Aye, they tend to like places like that.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice set.


----------

